# n0ugh7_zw's quest for vaping nirvana :P



## n0ugh7_zw (18/9/14)

I'm making this thread to post all my builds, the "care package" one is getting a little long in the tooth 

I'll start it off with my* iGO-W *_(I know my drilling looks really tatty, I'll neaten it up on the weekend)_

Wire: *26AWG Kantha*l (actually came with the bag of goodies in my Stillare box)
ID: *1.3mm*
Wraps: *8*
OHMs: *0.35*
















Quite chuffed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (19/9/14)

lekker clouds dude

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/9/14)

Consider posting your builds in the designated threads: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/coils-for-specific-atomizers.71/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/9/14)

Hi @n0ugh7_zw 

I agree with @Andre above
The specific threads are there so others can find members who have built coils on specific atomisers and devices much easier
Thanks for sharing your experiences


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/9/14)

My bad, didn't see that last night. 

That link takes me elsewhere. Will check on my PC to see if it's a tapatalk problem 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

